# He stepped on his pee, So I want to bathe him. Problem is..



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

He's afraid of water. He's 2 months old (no exact dob given by breeder) And he's been here for 1 week. How do I get him to soak himself in the lukewarm water?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If all he did was step in his pee, I wouldn't bother bathing him unless he stinks or has poopy boots. They're going to step in their pee, and on their poop, especially while running on the wheel. But if you feel he's ready for a bath, fill a sink or tub with some warm water, not too hot (test temp with your wrist), and not too deep, maybe an inch, enough that his belly would just be touching, and put him in. 90% of all hedgehogs dislike or hate the water, the other 10% are freaks who enjoy it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla HATES the water. So when his feet are really gross, I have to give him a foot bath. I spend most of my time chasing him. All he wants to do is climb out, so I have to gently keep moving him back into the sink. Poor little guy. I know he hates it. And be warned: they will poop like crazy in the water. So you will both probably want to get it over quickly. 
Another thought for you, if just his feet are dirty, is to use a warm washcloth. Rub it gently on his feet. That way they can get a bit clean & neither of you has to suffer through the bath.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Some hedgies are afraid of the slipping and sliding, more than the water itself. So if you place a piece of fleece at the bottom of the sink, with just enough water to make the fleece very wet and damp, it can be a good "stepping stone" and a good compromise, as walking around on the wet fleece will clean little feet as well.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Immortalia said:


> Some hedgies are afraid of the slipping and sliding, more than the water itself. So if you place a piece of fleece at the bottom of the sink, with just enough water to make the fleece very wet and damp, it can be a good "stepping stone" and a good compromise, as walking around on the wet fleece will clean little feet as well.


That's such a good idea! I think I will try that next time for Cholla.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My Phinneus will start pooping at the mere sight of a sink, but he's calmer when in an actual flat surfaced bathtub. I think he does hate the slippery sides of the sink, but in the bath tub he can scuttle around at will.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Same here, the little prick turns into a pooping machine when soaked in warm water. I wonder why.. I agree that he doesn't need a full body bath every time he steps on pee.. Just a foot bath will do ^^ Read somewhere here that bathing too often will result in dry skin


----------

